
Ask HN: Compensation for Remote Developers - novice1234
I was going through job listings on stackoverflow. I saw a lot of job listing for remote positions.<p>I find it hard to believe some of these listings are offering 5x to 8x my current compensation for the similar role and experience (I am from a developing country).<p>I was wondering whether the compensation offered by   these companies are dependent on location of the developer? If so how much would it matter?<p>I just want to clarify before I apply.<p>(sorry for my bad english)
======
shoo
One thing that would put you in a stronger negotiating position would be to
get multiple job offers for remote jobs that you are willing to take. Then you
are less likely to need to accept a salary that is high compared to local job
market but low compared to international remote job market.

------
mostlyjason
Not always but many big company scale compensation to local cost of living
including Elastic, GitLab and Buffer. See here
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-group/global-
compen...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-group/global-
compensation/)

~~~
quickthrower2
Yes unfortunately they do. Lest regular working folk can get any kind of edge!

------
codingdave
There often are lower salaries based on where you live, yes. But you still
come out ahead. I make less than my counterparts who work out of the NYC
office, and way less than FAANG salaries... but am near the top of my market
for Utah. I'd have to imagine that coming from a developing nation, you would
still be doing quite well if you got a remote job.

And you definitely won't get a good salary if you don't apply. So apply.

------
seattle_spring
Most remote positions I've seen offered are US-only. In fact, many only want
folks both in the US and on the Pacific Time Zone. ymmv

------
jdsalaro
I work all-remote at GitLab as an Engineer and interviewed for other remote
positions before deciding to come onboard, so I believe I'm qualified to
answer this question.

Yes, those remote positions and compensations are most likely real.

Companies go/explore/allow all-remote in order to profit, usually in three
ways:

\- by getting access to talent pools otherwise not available to them due to
geographical constraints.

\- by getting access to talent pools and markets where they may get a similar
output/value for a similar or even lower salary to that expected in the
markets where they have a physical presence.

\- by being active in the conversation about remote work and the future of the
workplace and wherever those conversations happen.

So, even if your salary at one of this companies is 8 times your local rate,
if you're good it'll most likely be worth it to them. Especially since:

\- if they hired someone in NYC, Amsterdam, Tel Aviv or SF they'd be paying
much more.

\- they most likely don't need or want "a rockstar", whatever that is.

\- they've interviewed you and have verified, to a certain extent, that you
can perform well and can get you to comply with their standards, their
expectations and needs; different as with an overseas contractor/outsourcing
agency.

If your profile is impeccable and it screams "this person is a potential
amazing hire", I'd suggest you aim for being compensated on the value you
provide at the highest possible market rate the company you're interviewing
with has access to.

If you're a good professional in a not-so-great job market in a developing
country aiming to break the ice with remote work and big/interesting tech
players, I'd suggest you aim for at least 1.5 your possible local
compensation.

As someone pointed out in another comment, you can use GitLab's salary
calculator to benchmark your country of residence and you job family in
different scenarios.

[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-group/global-
compen...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-group/global-
compensation/)

[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-group/global-
compen...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-group/global-
compensation/calculator)

